# 9N Electrical after 12v conversion



## jacks9n (Sep 28, 2011)

My son and I just bought a 1940 9N that had a 12v conversion done on it. We couldn't get a spark on the plugs so we started with replacing coils. Looks like this rig has 2, one on the side and one above the disty cap. When I pulled the one on the disty cap, I saw that whomever did the conversion drilled a hole in it, gutted it and jumped the wire to the connection below. Bought a new coil and don't know what to do from here. The new coil has only one post so there's nowhere to hook the wire from the back of the other coil to?


----------



## Southgate (Oct 3, 2011)

All coils have 3 connections. positive, negative, and high voltage (spark) output.

On N tractors, the original type coil has a connection lug for the one wire coming from the power source on top of the coil. (positive). There should be some kind of resistor in line with the wire, up under the control panel.

The other "wire" you're looking for is built in. It is a flat shiny silver spring looking thing on the underside of the coil, that bridges between the coil and a contact in the distributor, it routes current to the points (negative). Make sure both contacts are clean of corrosion. 









The third (high voltage, spark) connection is made by that copper or brass colored coil spring looking thing also on the underside of the coil. It is the spark output, it goes to a contact in the distributor that goes the rotor.

So all you need is the wire coming from your engine on switch, or key, to the resistor and down to the coil.

12 volt conversion coils can be had if that's not what you got. Hope this helps. Dan


----------

